
Report: Only a Fraction of Bitcoin Transactions Have Real Economic Value - egusa
https://thebitcoinmag.com/report-only-a-fraction-of-bticoin-transactions-have-real-economic-value/
======
zunzun
Is 37/2 a fraction?

